# What OTC  Product Do You Use For Muscle And Or Joint Temporary Pain Relief?



## fmdog44 (Dec 19, 2018)

For joint pain temporary releif I use Salonpas. I rarely need muscle pain relief. Suddenly I see a lot of coupons suddenly for a product called "Pain Bloc". Might give it a ty.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> For joint pain temporary releif I use Salonpas. I rarely need muscle pain relief. Suddenly I see a lot of coupons suddenly for a product called "Pain Bloc". Might give it a ty.



I purchased Pain Bloc as I had a coupon.  A word, though. It worked, but I think there is capsasin in it. Makes the area I used it on very burny, and as for getting it in your eyes...WOW.  So use it VERY sparingly if you try it.  I found SalonPas did nothing. Anything with Lidocaine seems to help.  And a friend suggested Blue Emu brand, though I have yet to try it,/


----------



## Tommy (Dec 19, 2018)

Advil


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

I've use ThermaCare back wraps on occasion for lower back muscle pain.  If you need warmth for up to ten hours, they are excellent.  I've used Aleve now and then, but don't like using it too often.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 19, 2018)

I can't take anything by mouth because of a small ulcer I have but I use two heating pads and sandwich my knees in between.


----------



## rgp (Dec 19, 2018)

I sometimes get temporary relief in small areas from either IcyHot with Lidocane, or Bio-Freeze roll-on.

Neither lasts very long, but put it on, rub it in....maybe get something done.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2018)

I use a CBD cream (recommended by Gary O'), which helps a LOT.  I also take the occasional ibuprofen or acetaminophen.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 19, 2018)

I use Bengay most of the time, and an occasional Naproxen Sodium (generic Aleve) pill, after Supper, if I've done a full days outdoor/yard work.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 19, 2018)

Aspercreme works on any joint pain for me for years but it has aspirin in it which I have to use sparingly....
for muscle pain its Arnica gel by Roberts Research Labs....nice scent also....the other gels dont cut it like this one 
I cant take any ibuprofen at all....and tylenol barely works for me....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 20, 2018)

I used Aspercreme or Salonpas
I take Aleve when the knee really bothers me


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 20, 2018)

Topricin, 800mg ibuprofen (VA prescription), CBD 500/100mg Salve and 50mg Tramadol (also VA prescription)


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2018)

I have osteoarthritis in some of my fingers that affects the second joints (counting down from the tip of my fingers).  Sometimes my hands hurt like a bear, but usually not.  The really annoying thing is that once a knuckle gets affected it swells permanently, meaning my rings no longer fit and that I lose range of motion so that finger will no longer curl all the way when I make a fist.  

I saw a rheumatologist who ruled out RA and said there's nothing the medical community can do to help.  The cartilage in aging joints wear out.  Not what I was hoping to hear.    

CBD balm doesn't seem to help.  Naproxen helps ease the pain but can't prevent yet another joint from going south.  Is anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## rgp (Dec 20, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I have osteoarthritis in some of my fingers that affects the second joints (counting down from the tip of my fingers).  Sometimes my hands hurt like a bear, but usually not.  The really annoying thing is that once a knuckle gets affected it swells permanently, meaning my rings no longer fit and that I lose range of motion so that finger will no longer curl all the way when I make a fist.
> 
> I saw a rheumatologist who ruled out RA and said there's nothing the medical community can do to help.  The cartilage in aging joints wear out.  Not what I was hoping to hear.
> 
> CBD balm doesn't seem to help.  Naproxen helps ease the pain but can't prevent yet another joint from going south.  Is anyone else dealing with this?



 My situation is almost identical, with a bit less trouble in my hands. My trouble is, back, shoulders, l/hip , l/knee.

 Indomethacin is my prescribed med, I add Tylenol when it is at it's worse. None of the topicals seem to do much. Bio-Freeze & Icy-Hot maybe ? depends on the day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Advil


Ditto for muscle pain


----------



## rgp (Dec 20, 2018)

Some info on it ..................




* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 


In this issue | The latest bone and joint health news from Cleveland Clinic










Stem Cell Injections: Emerging Option for Joint Pain Relief?
Avoid surgery


 



How Can I Help My Immune System Perform at Its Peak?
Do these 5 things










How You Can Get Arthritis Relief From Creams, Patches and Ointments
Choose the right one


 



Shoulder Dislocation: How It Happens + 5 Things to Do if You Suspect It
Are you at risk?










Try These Yoga Poses to Improve Your Lower Back Flexibile​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2018)

Don M. said:


> I use Bengay most of the time, and an occasional Naproxen Sodium (generic Aleve) pill, after Supper, if I've done a full days outdoor/yard work.


I only use Bengay when I go to Denny's, so I smell like the rest of the crowd....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 20, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I only use Bengay when I go to Denny's, so I smell like the rest of the crowd....



Excellent!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 20, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> I purchased Pain Bloc as I had a coupon.  A word, though. It worked, but I think there is capsasin in it. Makes the area I used it on very burny, and as for getting it in your eyes...WOW.  So use it VERY sparingly if you try it.  I found SalonPas did nothing. Anything with Lidocaine seems to help.  And a friend suggested Blue Emu brand, though I have yet to try it,/



Isn't it odd how a thing works for one person and not another? Salonpas gives me instant relief of pain. I have Blu Emu as well and it worked for me like Salonpas.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 20, 2018)

I just got off a website www.consumerhealthdigest.com. It had a product called "Flexdermal" as the best for joint & muscle pain and another product as second best called "Blue Goo".
Never heard of either of them so I can't say anything. It is ironic, I sold my 2004 pickup truck 6 months ago because the little odds and ends needing repair. Now I see it kind of like me!!


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 21, 2018)

Everything is temporary relief....but my favs are: Topricin, Aspercream w/Lidocraine, DMSO and some others...I use essential oils too:  rosemary, oil of oregano and some others help pain.

OP: Tried Celebrex is a script but I know Quack doc would endorse it.   I thought about it and can't afford it and a similar drug years ago gave me a stomach ulcer.  But some like Celebrex.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 21, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I can't take anything by mouth because of a small ulcer I have but I use two heating pads and sandwich my knees in between.



Have you never tried to heal the small ulcer.  I had one back in the 80's and was given Tagamet in the ER and now it's otc.  Keep a box in my supply stock but have not taken any for years.


----------



## Trade (Dec 21, 2018)

Plain old aspirin. I use the cheap generic ones which work just as well as the more expensive brand names.


----------



## Joyful (Dec 26, 2018)

Traumeel for muscle and joint pain relief.  It is a homeopathic remedy that brings relief without any side effects.  I use the tablets but an ointment and a gel are also available.

@ StarSong...for osteoarthritis I obtain almost instant relief with a homeopathic product known as Rhus Tox.  They are tiny pellets taken under the tongue.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 26, 2018)

Arnica. I like to use the arnica gel, not the creams. Also take the pills. 

Both very good for not only sore muscles, but bruises. I rammed my toes into a bench leg two nights ago and after a few hours my toe looked awful and was so sore I couldn't put a shoe on. 

The gel and pills really help, only bothered me a little today.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 26, 2018)

I love love some homeopathics and use some, but for very advanced OA in joints, not so effective.  I buy an arnica gel and rub in my thigh which also has a lot of nerve damage from hip replacement surgery complications.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 26, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Aspercreme works on any joint pain for me for years but it has aspirin in it which I have to use sparingly....
> for muscle pain its Arnica gel by Roberts Research Labs....nice scent also....the other gels dont cut it like this one
> I cant take any ibuprofen at all....and tylenol barely works for me....


Just realized Aspercreme doesnt contain aspirin anymore so I can use it more often....havent tried it with the Lidacaine yet.....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 2, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I use a CBD cream (recommended by Gary O'), which helps a LOT.  I also take the occasional ibuprofen or acetaminophen.



Works for me too!


----------



## Mike (Jan 2, 2019)

Try "Tiger Balm", very effective I am told.

Mike.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 2, 2019)

Voltaren(topical) on knees when really sore and Tylenol when necessary!


----------



## oldman (Jan 2, 2019)

Mike said:


> Try "Tiger Balm", very effective I am told.
> 
> Mike.



Great stuff. I use it on my left knee, which has been scoped twice and now is close to needing a knee replacement.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I use a CBD cream (recommended by Gary O'), which helps a LOT.  I also take the occasional ibuprofen or acetaminophen.



I still have a lot of the CBD balm left that was recommended by Gary, it does work on target areas but luckily I haven't had to use it often at all.  I also like to use Magnesium Oil for muscle pain, it can make the skin itchy though after application, I tone that down by putting some hand lotion on top of it.  Just used it again for a foot cramp, was gone right after the application.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 2, 2019)

Mike said:


> Try "Tiger Balm", very effective I am told.
> 
> Mike.



Yep, I like Ultra Tiger Balm a lot.  I never run out of that one.  With some of these that I use I'll add some drops of DMSO to them for more of a "kick" for the pain.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 3, 2019)

I use oil of wintergreen.  The aroma is so nice


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 10, 2019)

I feel stupid as my left knee pain has been ongoing for about four months. Yesterday I finally got around to wrapping my knee in a heat blanket and after two applications in one day the improvement is real and very encouraging. I think a couple more treatments will do the trick.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 10, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I feel stupid as my left knee pain has been ongoing for about four months. Yesterday I finally got around to wrapping my knee in a heat blanket and after two applications in one day the improvement is real and very encouraging. I think a couple more treatments will do the trick.



My right knee has been bothering me only 23 YRS,  4 months, what a breeze from point of view.  YOu could also work with a knee support and wear it often or now and then, I do.  And have been.

My knee got all worse at age 72 with hip replacement, shorter leg outcome.


----------

